# Christmas number one single this year



## levelpar (7 Dec 2010)

"I'm dreaming of a quiet Christmas just like the one's I used to know" in the sixties


----------



## thedaras (7 Dec 2010)

Anything by Matt Cardle (x -Factor)


----------



## MandaC (7 Dec 2010)

*Christmas Number 1*

Maybe the priests will release something from their Noel Album?


----------



## boaber (7 Dec 2010)

levelpar said:


> "I'm dreaming of a *quiet *Christmas just like the one's I used to know" in the sixties



Is this what you are referring to?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUJagb7hL0E


----------



## Caveat (8 Dec 2010)

Remember the anti X Factor "Rage against the machine" thing last year?

Apparently this year it's "Cage against the machine" and features a work by avant garde composer John Cage, consisting of an orchestra assembling, tuning up and getting ready to play - but not actually playing. 

I would love if this got to number one!

Although I wouldn't be too disappointed with a re-release of Lennon's _War is Over_ - sensible and timely given the 30 year anniversary of his death today.


----------



## Vanilla (8 Dec 2010)

To the tune of 'Last Christmas'


Last election, I gave you my vote,
But the very next year, you threw it all away,
This year, to save us more pain,
I'll give it to someone special....

Uh oh, there is no one special!


----------



## boaber (8 Dec 2010)

Caveat said:


> Apparently this year it's "Cage against the machine" and features a work by avant garde composer John Cage, consisting of an orchestra assembling, tuning up and getting ready to play - but not actually playing.



hence my linky above


----------



## Caveat (8 Dec 2010)

boaber said:


> hence my linky above


 
Oops - ashamed to say I rarely click on any links posted on forums.


----------



## thedaras (8 Dec 2010)

Vanilla said:


> To the tune of 'Last Christmas'
> 
> 
> Last election, I gave you my vote,
> ...



Thats brilliant


----------



## levelpar (8 Dec 2010)

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUJagb7hL0E




Looked at above and all I can say is that apart from the deafening silence  and  much ado about nothing, there's one born every minute


----------



## levelpar (8 Dec 2010)

In the words of Ronan Keating "you play  it best when you play nothing at all"


----------



## DB74 (8 Dec 2010)

Yorky said:


> An appeal to all: please join the "Cage against the machine" campaign on Facebook. It's the only chance we have to stave off a karaoke singer


 
Especially now Mary is gone!


----------



## Caveat (9 Dec 2010)

levelpar said:


> Looked at above and all I can say is that apart from the deafening silence  and much ado about nothing, there's one born every minute


 
I'd still rather that than Matt Cardle (more than likely) wailing over some overproduced rehash of sentimentality!


----------



## elefantfresh (9 Dec 2010)

> I'd still rather that than Matt Cardle (more than likely) wailing over some overproduced rehash of sentimentality!



And crying...


----------



## delgirl (9 Dec 2010)

MandaC said:


> Maybe the priests will release something from their Noel Album?


Father Touchy O'Feely from the Church of Our Lady of Perpetual Motion is hoping to release something as well.


----------



## MrMan (9 Dec 2010)

Or how about The Rubber Bandits 'My horse outside'.


----------



## MandaC (11 Dec 2010)

MrMan said:


> Or how about The Rubber Bandits 'My horse outside'.



"I swopped him for a bag of yokes in 1992"

Priceless!


----------

